# Nerja Bilingual Schools



## sascha2890 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi, Has anybody any information on the bi-lingual schools in the Nerja area. We are looking to start our 9 year old at school in September.
Thanks in advance


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Frigiliana school has a sign outside stating it's bilingual.


----------



## sascha2890 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you for your quick reply. I will research the school.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Be aware that bilingual state schools are not usually bilingual in the full sense of the word. There will be far fewer subjects in English than in Spanish. If you haven't already been to the school go know as they will be closed in August. Now there are probably office staff in the mornings...


----------



## sascha2890 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Nerja schools*

Thank you,
Thats a good idea.


----------

